# Heavy stirrups Vs lightweight for lower leg stability



## Chloe_GHE (24 April 2014)

Hello,

I'd like to hear people's feedback on strirrups.

I'm looking to buy some new ones and there seems to be 2x camps when it comes to stirrups

the heavy, bendy ones like Sprenger

and

the lightweight plastic ones

Which ones do you think are better for lower leg stability? In theory I'm guessing that you could maintain your lower leg position better during the flight of the jump if the stirrups were lighter?

Is that right?


----------



## wench (24 April 2014)

I have normal metal ones for everyday, and have competed with some royal rider cheesegrater stirrups. Dont find it makes any difference on my rubbish riding.


----------



## Darremi (24 April 2014)

I doubt it makes much difference tbh. You either have lower leg stability or you do not.

I use plastic cheesegrater for eventing because minimising weight on XC is important. Plus I find the grip so much better.


----------



## khalswitz (24 April 2014)

I like heavy ones for jumping and lightweight for dressage. Seems the wrong way round in my head but it just works better for me. Tried them the other way round and couldn't find my stirrups again when my horse over jumped (as he does) as the lightweight ones just floated, and stopped feeling like I was reaching for my stirrups on the flat.


----------



## Elvis (24 April 2014)

I love my lightweight ones with cheese grater tread, much prefer them to the traditional heavy rubber tread stirrups.


----------



## nikkimariet (24 April 2014)

Love my super lightweight Jins. Have made a huge difference to my lower leg (but I'm a bit creaky anyway). PS changed to some lightweight Equipe irons and they have helped her too.


----------



## MegaBeast (24 April 2014)

I like them on my dressage saddle but not to jump with as found them too "floaty".  I've got the super dooper £10 cheap ones which are great on the flat and cheap enough not to break the bank if you dont get on with them.


----------



## vam (24 April 2014)

I've used both Sprengers and the flexi royal riders. I didnt find the weight made much difference, what did was the width of the actual stirrup. The royal ones are cheese graters and i find my leg stability is much better, i dont over flex my ankle and i feel like i've got something to put my foot in/on. I liked the Sprengers but much prefer the royals, off hand i dont think i've lost the royals but that might be because of the tread.


----------



## Billabongchick (24 April 2014)

I actually jump in my polo stirrups as they are a nice wide platform! Just use my ancient metal traditional ones for hacking/dressage/showing. Rode a horse in those hinged metal footplate ones and they were horrid and have toyed with getting Sprenger type flexis as quite comfy for long rides when I used them on old share horse.


----------



## khalswitz (24 April 2014)

MegaBeast said:



			I like them on my dressage saddle but not to jump with as found them too "floaty".  I've got the super dooper £10 cheap ones which are great on the flat and cheap enough not to break the bank if you dont get on with them.
		
Click to expand...

This - mine are cheap £10 Thorowgood lightweight plastic ones. LOVE THEM.


----------



## Goldenstar (24 April 2014)

I love sprenger bow balance stirrups but I prefer to jump in my lightweight alloys that I used years ago when I was doing lots they feel right under my foot like they are part of me when that feel changes I know to adjust myself .
I always hunt in the bow balance ones as they defiantly easier on the knees and hips .
I think it's about personal preference you need to find what suits you best , the ones that give you that secure ' right ' feel .


----------



## MagicMelon (24 April 2014)

I've thought about updating my old bent leg traditional irons but these new lightweight ones don't have an "easy out" in the event of a fall do they?  All of them look solid (or with a bendy hinge bit), I'd worry about my foot getting stuck...?


----------



## khalswitz (24 April 2014)

MagicMelon said:



			I've thought about updating my old bent leg traditional irons but these new lightweight ones don't have an "easy out" in the event of a fall do they?  All of them look solid (or with a bendy hinge bit), I'd worry about my foot getting stuck...?
		
Click to expand...

My foot has been stuck in my old iron traditional stirrups (and in so called safety stirrups) but never in my lightweights.


----------



## kricko (24 April 2014)

I've changed from sprenger bow balance to jins on my dressage saddle and much prefer them. Not so sure the weight does much but the wide grippy thread area makes a huge difference to my lower leg control as I find it easier to relax the legs in them.
Having said that my lower legs still have their own life most of the time


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (24 April 2014)

kricko said:



			I've changed from sprenger bow balance to jins on my dressage saddle and much prefer them. Not so sure the weight does much but the wide grippy thread area makes a huge difference to my lower leg control as I find it easier to relax the legs in them.
Having said that my lower legs still have their own life most of the time 

Click to expand...

This. Jins= fab


----------



## PapaFrita (24 April 2014)

IMO any advantage that a light stirrup could give your lower leg would be outweighed by the impossibility of finding it again should you lose it


----------



## el_Snowflakes (24 April 2014)

I had the lightweight ones but sold them on ebay & replaced the with much cheaper heavy ones.....I find them much easier to 'find' if I lose them! I dont think it made any odds to lower leg stability.


----------



## TarrSteps (24 April 2014)

I think some of it depends what you're used to, as well. I love my heavy bendy stirrups and have not generally preferred the composite ones I've ridden in. Some of the very wide ones make my dodgy ankle hurt significantly, even though they are marketed as being good for creaky people.


----------



## Goldenstar (24 April 2014)

PapaFrita said:



			IMO any advantage that a light stirrup could give your lower leg would be outweighed by the impossibility of finding it again should you lose it 

Click to expand...

I never fail to find my alloys I instinctively know where they are , I find the bow balance ones hard to find and am absolutely useless with a standard stirrup I really think it's what you are most used to.
I am the same with rubber reins they need to be the right weight I tried some of the new thin ones they where just too light I hated them .
It's age of course this inability to cope with change well .


----------



## PapaFrita (24 April 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			It's age of course this inability to cope with change well .
		
Click to expand...

I hear ya...


----------



## elliefiz (25 April 2014)

I use the prestige stirrups on my jumping saddle - these ones with the changeable treads for different weight. So you have a very light option and a fairly heavy one. Considering buying another pair and taking the Jin ones off the dressage saddle. 

http://www3.calevo.com/cgi-bin/calevo/process/locale/en_US/page/1030441.html

Must admit with light stirrups if I lose one they are gone forever, I never can get them back without looking down!!


----------



## millitiger (25 April 2014)

I normally use quite heavy flexi stirrups and my lower leg is ok, until Vinnie throws a jump of epic proportion and then it can all go a bit askew!

I rode in my trainer's saddle with these http://www.equeto.com/en/74-stirrups and the difference in my lower leg was amazing, so much more secure.
However, as they aren't bendy, they aren't great for my creaky knees (and the price is rather jaw dropping for me!).

A happy medium of bendy and wide tread would be lovely if anyone knows of stirrups that fit that description?


----------



## Chloe_GHE (25 April 2014)

jeeeeeeeeeeeze! when did stirrups get so expensive!!!???

hhhmmmm hadn't thought about the issue of not being able to find the lightweight ones if you lose them, that's a little off putting.....

Ideal then would be some metal traditional stirrups but with the wide cheesegrater tread, anyone seen anything that fits the bill?


----------



## vam (25 April 2014)

millitiger said:



			I normally use quite heavy flexi stirrups and my lower leg is ok, until Vinnie throws a jump of epic proportion and then it can all go a bit askew!

I rode in my trainer's saddle with these http://www.equeto.com/en/74-stirrups and the difference in my lower leg was amazing, so much more secure.
However, as they aren't bendy, they aren't great for my creaky knees (and the price is rather jaw dropping for me!).

A happy medium of bendy and wide tread would be lovely if anyone knows of stirrups that fit that description? 

Click to expand...

I have these, 
http://www.saddlery.biz/saddlery/sa...xi-sport-jump-25-stirrups-4-and-3-4-inch.html
my dodgy knees like them just as much as the normal Sprengers even thou they arent as flexi (not by much thou)




Chloe_GHE said:



			jeeeeeeeeeeeze! when did stirrups get so expensive!!!???

hhhmmmm hadn't thought about the issue of not being able to find the lightweight ones if you lose them, that's a little off putting.....

Ideal then would be some metal traditional stirrups but with the wide cheesegrater tread, anyone seen anything that fits the bill?
		
Click to expand...

I have to say i've never had issues getting them back and i used to ride without stirrups everytime i schooled, just left them hanging and they didnt bounce about or annoy me or the horse. On the odd occasion i actually did loose them jumping or something again i didnt have a problem getting them back.

You can get cheese grater treads from Equiport, they go in normal stirrups i think, seem slightly wider. Also the Bow Balance stirrups have a wider foot than the normal ones
http://www.saddlery.biz/saddlery/sa...ons/sprenger-bow-balance-safety-stirrups.html


----------



## Sophire (25 April 2014)

I do much prefer the lightweight composite stirrups, I've ridden in them on my horses exclusively for nearly 6 years and they have always been fab. I've never had a problem finding them, although saying that it is very rare that I'd lose a stirrup, in fact I'm not sure I ever have? I guess the cheesegrater tread is doing the job it was designed for!!

I did however used to ride in some heavy sprenger type irons with a cheesegrater tread before. I can't for the life of me remember the actual make though, it could be sprenger. I wasn't a huge fan of them, I found them too heavy and would lose them quite a lot if I remember rightly! I also know they're meant to help with anke/hip/knee pain, but found they caused me more pain as they bent I'd just have my heel further and further down, then stressing my ankle more!

ETA; On the topic of leg stability, my leg rarely moves in my light stirrup, I can be really secure. I've found with other stirrups my leg goes to pot completely, although this is generally on horses at uni and uni teams, so there's nothing to say it's not a wide range of factors effecting it. I just can't seem to keep it still with anything heavy and bendy, I also end up drawing my heel up, which isn't something I ever normally do.


----------



## LouisCat (25 April 2014)

khalswitz said:



			This - mine are cheap £10 Thorowgood lightweight plastic ones. LOVE THEM.
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## avthechav (25 April 2014)

On recommendations from here I bought some jins and I love them! I'm not sure that they have made my riding less rubbish (if they did I would be recommending them as miracle workers) but I love the wide tread with the slopey back and I feel that the lightweightness (not sure that's a word) of them moves with your feet more so I feel less likely to lose a stirrup if I do get unbalanced.  I have ridden in the heavy bendy stirrups (can't remember brand but was for a posh hunting lady so would have been an good quality make) and although they stopped my ankles aching after 3 hours of hunting, I did feel more likely to lose them in a dodgy moment.


----------



## CrazyMare (26 April 2014)

I have sprenger system 4s on all my saddles. I wont be parted wityh them!!

I am too creaky to be able to tolerate other stirrups!!


----------



## kerilli (26 April 2014)

tbh it's trial and error. I LOVE my Sprengers (have now collected 4 pairs) and really like the weight of them. Imho weight of stirrup has nothing to do with lower leg security (mind you, no stirrups works even better!) but the design and cut of the saddle, in relation to your own body proportions, definitely do... sorry, huge other variable thrown in there.


----------

